# Alex Pfeffer's Trailer Course



## MeloKeyz (Oct 9, 2021)

Did anyone enroll to this course? And What did you think about the whole curriculum? I am writing trailer music for a living and want to take my skills to the next level.


----------



## stevebarden (Oct 9, 2021)

I've gone through it and I think it's great. I haven't taken anybody else's course so I can't really compare. So far there is 18 hours of content and Alex keeps adding to it. He will even do a feedback session on your track and post the video as part of the course so everyone can get something out of it. For me it's been awesome.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Oct 9, 2021)

That's very cool to hear! I will wait for more recommendations from different users. Thanks mate


----------



## zedmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Very valuable insights into his Two Steps From Hell album. Alex teaches very clear and cool.

I made a review on the course:


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 10, 2021)

I can recommend it. Like you, I already produced trailer music and published my first album on the Forza label (Atomica Music) earlier this year. I am a firm believer that one can never learn enough. Alex's videos are top-notch and truly no BS. It's money well spent. Unless your music already sounds equal or better than his productions I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## Pianissimo (Dec 14, 2021)

Based on about two-thirds of the course material I have gone through so far, it is well, well worth it.

Alex masterfully structured the various subjects, be it the essentials of writing for trailers, the in-depth analysis of tracks already publicly released or written specifically for the course, or the feedback sessions where Alex gives constructive criticism on selected tracks created by the course participants.

All in all, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Mar 4, 2022)

Thinking about this, one question though..
I think if there is one aspect i would like to know more about is the mixing and mastering elements of this course. 
Does it have impact? Is it extensive?


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 7, 2022)

ToxicRecordings said:


> I think if there is one aspect i would like to know more about is the mixing and mastering elements of this course.
> Does it have impact? Is it extensive?


In my humble opinion yes. Alex is going through 6 different songs and for each one there is a video about the mixing and another one about the mastering. So quite a lot of material


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks Wahey!


----------



## GMT (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm interested in this course too. I bought one from another company, but after a day or two I have requested a refund. If Alex's course is as good as his youtube videos - only more in depth - I think I will be happy. 18 hours of contents and feedback sounds good.


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 18, 2022)

There are a couple of reviews (including my own). Check them, and if what you hear is appealing, go for it if you can, and see if it works for you.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 18, 2022)

GMT said:


> I'm interested in this course too. I bought one from another company, but after a day or two I have requested a refund. If Alex's course is as good as his youtube videos - only more in depth - I think I will be happy. 18 hours of contents and feedback sounds good.



If you like his YT videos, you should like his course. However, I think there are some deficiencies in it - but that's the way it goes. Nothing is perfect.


----------

